# Rafting in Turkey



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Sad his daughter died. I'm not sure what they are doing is that unsafe either. The whitewater was frankly not that intimidating, though it's different being there and actually knowing what is in there.

Certainly many companies and guides in the U.S. use flipping to earn better tips and make video highlights. Decent guides know when it's appropriate/safe to flip. Also safety briefings and jokes go hand in hand.

Rivers can be cruel and unforgiving. There is no such thing as "safe" when dealing with water. A pool can kill you in the right circumstances. Leaning on a subjective opinion of someone with a different cultural background to provide an assessment on you or your families safety when they stand to make money by leaning toward risks probably isn't wise. Unfortunately they should also be the experts steering your knowingly ignorant judgments.


----------



## floatingk (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow, I used to commercially guide around the world and there is one thing that seems to be not brought up is the use of humor in the safety speech. The content of the talk is serious, the delivery not so much or everyone would want their money back or fall asleep.

I feel bad for the loss of life in seemingly controlled environments. No one wants that.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

It is very sad that he lost his daughter. But this sort of thing happens all the time in this country. Have you seen what they do to people in West Virginia (although you could argue that WV is a third world country):

Four seasons on the Gauley on Vimeo


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

All good points. I'm sure there's the extra "thrill factor" thrown in all the time on many rivers to get that big tip. However, from what this 7 minutes portrays this company is showing negligence. But on the other hand any water sport is an at-risk adventure, and custy/dad should probably take some ownership in that regard. What will I take from this video? I'm not sure. Don't have any plans for a trip to Turkey, and I like being my own captain. I did think it was just interesting that he went back.

BrianK, 
I don't think you can use the Gauley as a fair comparison though. I've run it several times privately, and was on the water 2 separate days there were fatalities. Very much an at-your-own-risk river, but I'm pretty sure I never saw kids as young as 9 in those yellow and white custy helmets. And I would bet the companies' insurance won't let them take kids that young thru Class V rapids. For example, here's Class VI's website description of the Upper G.

*Upper Gauley River Rafting: *















The Upper Gauley River is the trophy day trip of commercial white water rafting. Huge, gnarly, challenging, breathtaking. Not for the timid or inexperienced. Class V rapids stacked one after the other with little or no time to recover. 
If you're at all unsure, do the Lower New River and then the Lower Gauley River, _in that order_.
Elsewhere on their website
*Ages in Your Group: *Our rivers have strict age requirements.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I was mostly commenting that the idea of adding excitement and danger for videos/tips is not just a Turkey thing. 

You are right that they don't take children on the Upper Gauley. Nevertheless, I think it is a pretty good comparison. I don't know for sure, but I have to imagine that the Gauley has killed more rafting customers than almost any other river - especially given its relatively short season. As you said there were two fatalities when you were out there. Still they swim the shit out of people out there. Every river is an "at your own risk" river, but I don't know that rafting customers always understand this.

Edit: I also think that video is hilarious, and I like to use any excuse I can to get more people to see it.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

BrianK said:


> Have you seen what they do to people in West Virginia (although you could argue that WV is a third world country):


 
Hey now, you never know who might be listening 


But yes the Gauley (and New) has killed many, including some friends of mine...but there are only a few (like 2?) "safe" places a guide might intentially send custy's on a swim. The undercut rocks on that river are well known and these pools are *pretty* darn "safe".

But I guess us "third-worlders" just don't put the high value on human life that some of y'all highfalutin' city folk do! :-D


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

2kanzam said:


> ...but there are only a few (like 2?) "safe" places a guide might intentially send custy's on a swim.


Bud's Boner, Hungry Mother, or Fuzzy Little Box of Kittens are what come to mind for the Upper


----------

